# Recording Metadata



## Enginuic (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm trying to make a mod to OBS to populate the "Media Created" field in an MP4 file's metadata. I know the shortcomings of mp4 files, but the software I'm looking to use it with, requires mp4 and that specific metadata field to be populated. I'm not a full time developer but I'm pretty good at reading/modifying code, but I'm not entirely sure where in the obs source where the output parameters are pushed to the encoder. I know in FFMPEG I can modify the "media created" of a file with the following command, so I assume it should be possible to make this happen here as well?

ffmpeg -i original.mp4 -c copy -map 0 -metadata creation_time="2015-12-25T12:34:56" output.mp4 

If anyone has any tips on which C file I should be looking at for this or anything else it would be appreciated.





Thanks!


----------



## Jim (Apr 17, 2019)

https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/blob/master/plugins/obs-ffmpeg/ffmpeg-mux/ffmpeg-mux.c


----------

